# Project BMW X3



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

can you give the acceleration as a 0-60 time?

You can do a soliton 1 and a Warp11HV for street use.

I'm planning on a E46 conversion and I'm looking at dual 9" kostovs(6800rpm nominal, ~8000 redline?), it's important to remember you're doing to divide either the voltage or amperage by 2 depending on how you wire it.

Dual 11"s are for race/drag/track cars, you're going to explode the transmission (or just smoke the clutch) if you have an appropriate controller for that.

You're probably not going to get down to 3500 with the batteries...

An E46 with 100mile range in LiFEPo4 is ~3700...

If you seriously want to track or race you're going to be doing shiva and dual 11"s plus a new transmission and clutch (plus an LSD while you're at it)


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

For a HV motor you need a HV battery setup or else you won't be able to use the higher RPMs of the motor.

Look more to reaching the 288v nominal or for the kostov 11" hv the 250v nominal. With only 220 volts that would be best with the normal motor. Under battery sag you will only see 180 volts which is around the voltage limit of the standard warp 11". Way too low for a HV motor.

Remember a decent controller can limit both motor amps and motor voltage. Excess voltage is converted into motor amps.

@somanywelps. Can you start a build thread? I have some questions to ask you - I think I've thinking about almost the same setup - a E46 coupe with dual 9" kostov.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not ready to do that. Valery(valerun) is setting up a shop converting E46s. 

He's already got 2 done, here's his site (emotorwerks.com). 

He's also about to start an X5(E52) conversion.


----------



## Gege (Nov 28, 2011)

somanywelps said:


> can you give the acceleration as a 0-60 time?


Thanks for your answer. The acceleration 0-60 mph has to be about 9 seconds. But we need the acceleration between 25 mph and 45 mph.


----------



## Boone (Feb 20, 2021)

Gege said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to do a conversion with an BMW X3. I prefer a solution with a Serious Wound DC Motor but I'm not sure if the plan can be realized. So I want to ask the community.
> 
> ...


Did you manage to do the project?


----------

